# Worms in water trough????



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)

We have been getting a lot of rain the past few days. I came out yesterday between storms and checked my momma doe and 3 kids to see how they were making it in the weather. All was well except her water trough had worms in the bottom of it wiggling around. I dumped the water ( outside of the pen) cleaned it and put fresh water. Rained again last night and this morning there are worms in it again!? Anyone have any idea about this and should I have concerns?


----------



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)

They look like young eearth worms to me but how are they getting in ther


----------



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think they are a particular worm but can't remember. They are probably climbing up the sides.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are Horsehair worms. They don't hurt anything or infect your goats in anyway. They come out of insects that drown in the water, it's part of their life cycle.


----------



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, horse hair worms. They are weird, but pose no threat.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

eeeeewwwww:lol:


----------

